# Colca Sac Sleeves and Covers



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

A representative from the Colca Sac company PM'd me here on Kindle Boards yesterday asking if I would be willing to test their product and write a review. I agreed and they are sending me a Kindle DX size to use and keep. Once I receive it and thoroughly test it out, I will post a review here and on their web site. I chose the "Federale" which is the pink with yellow. I was wondering if anyone else has received this offer.

http://www.colcasac.com/

And their Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/colcasac


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> A representative from the Colca Sac company PM'd me here on Kindle Boards contacted me yesterday asking if I would be willing to test their product and write a review. I agreed and they are sending me a Kindle DX size to use and keep. Once I receive it and thoroughly test it out, I will post a review here and on their web site. I chose the "Federale" which is the pink with yellow. I was wondering if anyone else has received this offer.
> 
> http://www.colcasac.com/


I didn't but wish I would have.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Very handsome! Much more my style than some of the more sleek others.

And I do often read my K3 without it's case, esp at home. The 'lighter' the better.

I wonder if the sleeve is wide enough to fit my K3 with it's Simple Light on the side...where it lives permanently.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Very handsome! Much more my style than some of the more sleek others.
> 
> And I do often read my K3 without it's case, esp at home. The 'lighter' the better.
> 
> I wonder if the sleeve is wide enough to fit my K3 with it's Simple Light on the side...where it lives permanently.


I haven't received my complimentary DX sleeve yet but their web site says it is snug. You could contact them to find out more information. The price is good compared to other hand made in the USA sleeves.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just received notice that my Colca Sac sleeve shipped today. It is coming from Utah so I should have it by the end of the week. I've been asked to use it for a couple of weeks and then post my review. I'm really excited about being asked to participate in this survey and have the opportunity to try out a new product.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just received notice that my Colca Sac sleeve will be here Friday delivered via FedEx. I will post my first impressions and then after using it for a couple of weeks will give a full review.


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Alice!

I hope you'll love your Federale!

Liam
http://www.colcasac.com


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

ColcaSac said:


> Hi Alice!
> 
> I hope you'll love your Federale!
> 
> ...


I think it got delayed somewhere after it was turned over to FedEx. I was expecting it Friday but it won't arrive until tomorrow the 31st. I am really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just received my complimentary Colca Sac Sleeve. I have been asked by the company to use it for a couple of weeks and give a review. I will hold off posting any impressions here until I have a chance to test it out. I will post a complete review here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

handsome！ more than mine


----------



## siminbil (Feb 9, 2012)

Colca Sac sleeve is not available in my local market.


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

siminbil said:


> Colca Sac sleeve is not available in my local market.


Hi Siminbil,

If you want to order the ColcaSac sleeves, just visit our website www.colcasac.com. Have a great day!

Thanks


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

After using the Colca Sac for my Kindle DX for several weeks, I am happy to post this review.

I have the Federale which is made in Utah but the fabric comes from Oaxaca, Mexico. The fabric is a beautiful "hot pink with yellow and pink stripes" hand woven fabric which at first is somewhat stiff but in a couple of days is soft to the touch. It has a fleece interior that would protect my DX screen even if I dropped it.

Being a seamstress, I decided to give it the real test. I turned it inside out and examined the seams. The fleece and the hand woven fabric are sewn together and turned inside out to be sewn again so no unfinished edges are exposed. At first, this seam was stiff. But within a couple of days, it also softened up. It is like having a fine crafted slipper for your Kindle. I noticed that upholstery quality thread is used for the seams thus eliminating the possibility of broken threads which does happen with some lower quality products.

It has an outside pocket that is large enough to carry most any charger or other devices. On the smaller Kindle 3g sizes, I'm not sure how large the pocket actually is. But, the DX version is quite large and my only suggestion for improving the pocket would be to add a Velcro closure on the DX model so items would not fall out.

The Colca Sac has a large closure flap, also lined with the fleece, with a low loop Velcro that keeps the flap securely closed but is very easy to open when accessing the Kindle. My only suggestion for the DX size is that the Velcro be 1" lower on the outside closer to the pocket. If I close the Colca Sac using the position of the Velcro as sewn, it is too long for my DX. I like a snugger fit so I will remove the Velcro and sew it closer to the pocket. The width of the Colca Sac is perfect for my DX.

For someone who loves hand loomed fabric and quality combined, the Colca Sac is the product to buy. I would certainly recommend checking their site out. They have some beautiful options in fabric and a number of sizes available. I give the Colca Sac 4.5 stars out of 5. The reason for the 4.5 is the Velcro closure position on the flap and not having one on the pocket. If corrected on future DX products, I would certainly give 5 stars out of 5.


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Alice,

Thank you for your honest inputs. We'll certainly look into these.

Thank you and enjoy using Federale!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been using my Colca Sac sleeve for my new iPad 3. It is made for the DX and is a little long for my iPad 3 but the width is fine. I also have one of the rings discussed on this forum and the ring along with my iPad charger fits nicely in the front pocket. Unfortunately the Colca Sac company decided not to use my review on their site even though I put a lot of time into testing the product and writing the review.

Maybe if they send me an iPad cover, I could review it too and give my Federale Colca Sac back to my Kindle DX.

Here is the link for the iPad ring stand. It is well worth the $7 including shipping.
http://www.ipadring.net/


----------

